# prima amigo v blackhole



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

am i right in thinking that amigo is best for sealants and blackhole for wax? only got amigo and wanted to put couple coats of vics red on after but not sure it will bond properly after reading back of the bottle. cheers


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think both are polymer type glazes so ok for either wax or sealant


----------



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

Interested in this, im looking at black hole then ex p and a wax on top of that. I dont know if its overkill or not.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

aint a synthetic wax a hybrid wax though? just dont want to use a carnuba over the top only for it to fall off after a week or two


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Think your ok with either, if i remember properly its the glossworkz thats best bond for sealants.

I have black hole and amigo in about 3 or 4 bottles of each and still only used it once also have the glossworkz and never even used that one...:lol:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I really like glossworks, easy on easy off leaving an impressive level of gloss. Keen to try e-z creme & blacklight as well now after the impression glossworks has left me with.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Got both Amigo and blackhole. ive tried them on my Daytona grey Audi individually and the blackhole looks sharper and amigo tends to darken abit yet look smoother.
That's my impressions and experience with them both.

P.s
Does anyone know if nanolex ultra would sit on the top?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I have and use both, I prefer Amigo


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

james_death said:


> Think your ok with either, if i remember properly its the glossworkz thats best bond for sealants.
> 
> I have black hole and amigo in about 3 or 4 bottles of each and still only used it once also have the glossworkz and never even used that one...:lol:


glossworkz is oil based, :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dillinja999 said:


> aint a synthetic wax a hybrid wax though? just dont want to use a carnuba over the top only for it to fall off after a week or two


a wax is not like a sealant, it doesn't bond to the surface it just sits on top


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

both amigo and blackhole are polymer glazes, amigo is by far the better, it darkens the paint.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> both amigo and blackhole are polymer glazes, amigo is by far the better, it darkens the paint.


Cheekymonkey,

I know that you've got glossworks. How would you say it compares to amigo in terms of aesthetics? (With consideration that a wax will be layered on top)

Also, have you tried cg e-z creme or blacklight?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Cheekymonkey,
> 
> I know that you've got glossworks. How would you say it compares to amigo in terms of aesthetics? (With consideration that a wax will be layered on top)
> 
> Also, have you tried cg e-z creme or blacklight?


the good thing about glossworkz is its filler heavy and thats all i use it for.
Amigo is by far the best polymer glaze available in use as well as looks,E-z creme is an ok glaze but to me nothing special, as for blacklight no real difference between this and ez creme except all the marketing.
Other good glazes to consider for wax are megs 7 clearkote red moose and yellow moose. what colour is it going on


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

It's to go on black. Btw I'm a big fan of megs 7. I know that Amigo is polymer based and glossworks isn't (I believe?) but just wondering which is better aesthetically speaking in terms of gloss and wetness?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Another one to consider is RMG and VMHG 50/50 mixed together you will get decent clarity and deepness to the paint when machining or by hand use but machining both products will give a greater result at the end, the colour will be pink for both products mixed but these are not polymer based such as Amigo.
Or you can go for meguiars speed glaze with some slight cut and protection or 3m imperial glaze these two are old skool same as above.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> It's to go on black. Btw I'm a big fan of megs 7. I know that Amigo is polymer based and glossworks isn't (I believe?) but just wondering which is better aesthetically speaking in terms of gloss and wetness?


Amigo by far :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

please someone explain me why use a glaze?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> Amigo by far :thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

greymda said:


> please someone explain me why use a glaze?


Generally a glaze will help mask some of the minor swirls than cannot be safely corrected, leaving a smoother more refined finish.
However glazes rarely contain any long lasting protection, hence a layer or two of wax is required to keep those glazed looks.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Amigo on the bonnet, nice smooth glassy finish, if its glaze your after then agree it is the best out there








Ultimate look I just apply blackfire afpp best combo I do a full circle on cnt help it,maintain with wet diamond love it.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

K9, car looks good. May I ask how do you apply your amigo?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> K9, car looks good. May I ask how do you apply your amigo?


:thumbual action and lake county gold pad, previous did the chemical guys hex blue pad but switching to the lake gold pad gave far far superior result's.


----------



## johnginger (Jun 6, 2012)

I have just used Prima Amigo today followed by Vic red on my black tt......really pleased with the results.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> :thumbual action and lake county gold pad, previous did the chemical guys hex blue pad but switching to the lake gold pad gave far far superior result's.


This is interesting. I had no idea what the gold pad was so I looked it up. I'm wondering what the equivalent would be in the hex range for that as they only seem to go from yellow to red.

Would you be able to tell me the speed that you used on the DA while using amigo with the gold pad? Thanks


----------



## peta (Apr 16, 2014)

What's the best procedure topping Amigo whith a sealant? Directly after buffing off Amigo? Or a wash or IPA wipedown between? Does Amigo need time to cure before the sealant?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i think IPA will strip down the glaze


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeh no point in an ipa wipe down after applying glaze as you will remove it. just apply your wax over the top


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> This is interesting. I had no idea what the gold pad was so I looked it up. I'm wondering what the equivalent would be in the hex range for that as they only seem to go from yellow to red.
> 
> Would you be able to tell me the speed that you used on the DA while using amigo with the gold pad? Thanks


Speed 3-3.5, have a fair few pad's and the lake gold is possibly one of the softest on the market.
If using hex pad's I found the blue glaze hex better than the red


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

peta said:


> What's the best procedure topping Amigo whith a sealant? Directly after buffing off Amigo? Or a wash or IPA wipedown between? Does Amigo need time to cure before the sealant?


Ive only ever given it around 2hrs max and then sealant, year back I was getting streaking as applying the sealant but this was down to the amigo not curing enough,at that point though it was only on 15min max.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Speed 3-3.5, have a fair few pad's and the lake gold is possibly one of the softest on the market.
> If using hex pad's I found the blue glaze hex better than the red


Thanks for that. I've got 2 x blue hex and 2 x red. I always use the blue hex to apply megs 7 to great affect. Unfortunetely I don't have a lake country gold pad so will have to settle for 2nd best for when I apply amigo. Thanks for the Da speed details, will be giving it a go.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Can I just jump in quickly, apologies to OP for the hijack! I have a Twingo with both silver and black paintwork, which glaze would be the best compromise for both colours?

Picture to illustrate










Roof is black with the inserts in the front and spoiler too.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have ez creme and it was very good. Filled well and was easy to use. After I finished it I switched to amigo and it's amazing. So easy to use and leaves a stunning finish


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> Can I just jump in quickly, apologies to OP for the hijack! I have a Twingo with both silver and black paintwork, which glaze would be the best compromise for both colours?
> 
> Picture to illustrate
> 
> ...


amigo :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

hey cheekymonkey,

how many glazes do you actually own? You seem to have a wealth of knowledge when it comes to glazes? I have a fair few but have only used glossworks , megs 7, and DJ lime prime lite <<though don't really consider lpl as a full on glaze glaze, not a fan of it for in terms of glazing aspects,., others I've got but never used e-z creme, amigo and blacklight. Might pop the amigo open this weekend but glossworks is gonna be hard to beat even if it's not a polymer.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> hey cheekymonkey,
> 
> how many glazes do you actually own? You seem to have a wealth of knowledge when it comes to glazes? I have a fair but have only used glossworks , megs 7, and DJ lime prime lite <<though don't really consider lpl as a full on glaze glaze, not a fan of it for in terms of glazing aspects,., others I've got but never used e-z creme, amigo and blacklight. Might pop the amigo open this weekend but glossworks is gonna be hard to beat even if it's not a polymer.


Once you've tried the amigo you'll want to sell your others , Its not because there no good just Amigo is a step up from them. Glossworkz is good if there is a lot of filling needed, megs 7 is great all be it doesn't last long but for an instant wetness boost its perfect. the dj limes are good but not got the finish amigo leaves.e-z glaze again is good but not as good as amigo and as for blacklight that suffers from all the hype and marketing,as at the ens of the day it is just a glaze and nothing more 
Others you should try are CK red moose and CK yellow moose.
Try the no7 in a 50/50 mix with megs 21 wax or another liquid wax ether under your lsp or for a boost on to of the lsp and see what you think :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> Once you've tried the amigo you'll want to sell your others , Its not because there no good just Amigo is a step up from them. Glossworkz is good if there is a lot of filling needed, megs 7 is great all be it doesn't last long but for an instant wetness boost its perfect. the dj limes are good but not got the finish amigo leaves.e-z glaze again is good but not as good as amigo and as for blacklight that suffers from all the hype and marketing,as at the ens of the day it is just a glaze and nothing more
> Others you should try are CK red moose and CK yellow moose.


Do you know where i can get ck red moose in stock? Looking forward to amigo, though its hard to judge the products i havent used yet. Lots of hype surrounding blacklight its true. Though a couple great things with glossworks, 1) the smell, and 2)such an easy product to use wipe on wipe off no smearing. Im rather hoping ez creme and blacklight will smell as good and have the same easy on wipe off attributes. You say amigo is a level ahead, but is it as easy to use and does it smell like as good as the cg stuff?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Do you know where i can get ck red moose in stock? Looking forward to amigo, though its hard to judge the products i havent used yet. Lots of hype surrounding blacklight its true. Though a couple great things with glossworks, 1) the smell, and 2)such an easy product to use wipe on wipe off no smearing. Im rather hoping ez creme and blacklight will smell as good and have the same easy on wipe off attributes. You say amigo is a level ahead, but is it as easy to use and does it smell like as good as the cg stuff?


dont know of hand who has ck red in stock, as for the amigo it smells nice and so easy to use :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I re-read your post and agree with your assessment of lime prime lite. The problem is the finish. Then again though, its not a full on glaze . Side by side against glossworks there is just no comparison.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

another good one is Britemax Black Max especially by machine


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Noted. As you know though, wet glaze is the 1 i wanted by a country mile. It just looked to be ahead of the rest . Gutted that its out of action now


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wont be surprised if it come out again in the future


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

danwel said:


> Yeh no point in an ipa wipe down after applying glaze as you will remove it. just apply your wax over the top


Guys and gals, have some Glossworkz and White Diamond, also managed to pick up some pre-owned Amigo and Wetglaze 2.0 to try. I'm hoping to have a little play with all to see what looks best on the cars.

Question is...was planning on using a sealant with a wax over the top. Appreciate most will say don't bother just wax but want to give it a go regardless...have Jetseal 109 which I'm guessing would offer up no issues.

What about say FK1000p? Think remember reading this is solvent heavy? Would it strip/compromise the glaze? FK is so easy to apply and takes no time which will hopefully give me more time to try and perfect wax application (I'm still pretty useless and either over apply or leave on too long, going to try using DA to try and get better application).


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> hey cheekymonkey,
> 
> how many glazes do you actually own? You seem to have a wealth of knowledge when it comes to glazes? I have a fair few but have only used glossworks , megs 7, and DJ lime prime lite <<though don't really consider lpl as a full on glaze glaze, not a fan of it for in terms of glazing aspects,., others I've got but never used e-z creme, amigo and blacklight. Might pop the amigo open this weekend but glossworks is gonna be hard to beat even if it's not a polymer.


I wouldn't say all of his knowledge is correct though..........
He was saying in another thread that Amigo had abrasives in it, which frankly it does not.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Prima Amigo is a paintwork cleanser plus a polymer-based glaze and polish that removes up to 3000 grit imperfections.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

DJBAILEY said:


> Prima Amigo is a paintwork cleanser plus a polymer-based glaze and polish that removes up to 3000 grit imperfections.


Well the email I got from Prima themselves, " no abrasives included in this product"


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I got that off my bottle label!?


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

DJBAILEY said:


> I got that off my bottle label!?


The only way it levels 3000 grit imperfections is with its fillers


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

strange, as it is marketed as a "polish", too


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I have PB blackhole and some AB Abyss paste. I've yet to use the blackhole but am planning on it to see me on for a few months before good weather permits me a proper polish. Will Abyss (sealant) adhere over the top of blackhole or am I likely to need a wax instead?


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Is Amigo worth considering as a cleaner prior to adding Sonax Polymer Net Shield?

Is it easy enough to apply by hand, using proper applicators, such as the Gtechniq Tri-foam?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceratec said:


> I wouldn't say all of his knowledge is correct though..........
> He was saying in another thread that Amigo had abrasives in it, which frankly it does not.


from prima them self :thumb:

From the company's copy, "Prima Amigo is amazingly unique. It is a paintwork cleanser...It is a polymer-based glaze... It is even a super-fine polish which levels up to 3000 grit imperfections- when used with a Porter Cable (or similar) polisher. Combine all three properties and you can see why we think it doesn't fall into any currently defined categories of car care products. Mild cleaners in Amigo break up oxidation and remove "dead" paint. Embedded grime is gently lifted from the surface. Mineral deposits from water spots disappear. It is the perfect prep-step for well-cared-for paint that needs a cleansing before wax application. As a polymer-based glaze, it fills slight imperfections, adds stunning gloss while leaving the finish slick to the touch. What's unique about Amigo as a glaze is that it is polymer-based. Although it doesn't provide protection the way Prima Epic will, it does allow you to go directly to your wax step without any bonding or durability issues. Try that with a "normal" glaze and your protection will simply rinse off. Prima Amigo allows you to fill imperfections, add gloss then seal it in with your wax. No other product on the market gives you what Prima Amigo gives you. If you have ever fought with black paint as you tried to remove the very last bit of hazing left by your polish steps, you will truly appreciate Prima Amigo. Used with your PC polisher, it will remove the lightest of surface imperfections. Black becomes a crystal lagoon of depth and clarity. Red becomes a bright liquidy glow of its former self. Light colors pop with brilliance. Prima Amigo is your last step to perfection. Whether you are cleaning, glazing or polishing, spend some time with Amigo and you will see why we think it will be your new best friend."


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceratec said:


> Well the email I got from Prima themselves, " no abrasives included in this product"


funny as this is the answer i got from prima when i emailed them

[email protected] ([email protected]) Add to contacts

Yes, it has a super-micro abrasive.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceratec said:


> The only way it levels 3000 grit imperfections is with its fillers


no its the abrassives that do it, try it on single stage paint, fillers dont remove paint :thumb:

http://www.autogeek.net/prima-amigo-cleanser.html


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Guys and gals, have some Glossworkz and White Diamond, also managed to pick up some pre-owned Amigo and Wetglaze 2.0 to try. I'm hoping to have a little play with all to see what looks best on the cars.
> 
> Question is...was planning on using a sealant with a wax over the top. Appreciate most will say don't bother just wax but want to give it a go regardless...have Jetseal 109 which I'm guessing would offer up no issues.
> 
> What about say FK1000p? Think remember reading this is solvent heavy? Would it strip/compromise the glaze? FK is so easy to apply and takes no time which will hopefully give me more time to try and perfect wax application (I'm still pretty useless and either over apply or leave on too long, going to try using DA to try and get better application).


out of the ones you have the best finish will come from amigo topped with 2/3 coats of wet glaze. do a 50/50 with amigo and no glaze and you will see how it darkens the paint. then do a 50/50 of the amigo with 2/3 coats 
of wet glaze and amigo on its own and you will see how the wet glaze darkens the amigo. 
As for fk it is solvent heavy but if you can leave the glazes below it for a few hours then only lightly coat the fk on it should be ok


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Eliasasas said:


> Is Amigo worth considering as a cleaner prior to adding Sonax Polymer Net Shield?
> 
> Is it easy enough to apply by hand, using proper applicators, such as the Gtechniq Tri-foam?


not sure but feel your better not using anything under sonax polymer net shield. Your best bet is to drop a line to Tim at clean your car :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

So how abrasive is Amigo?

My new cars paint was never detailed or corrected and after cutting I was planning on refining with Menzerna FF on a Lake Country HydroTech polishing pad then laying down Amigo with a Lake Country HydroTech Finishing pad. This has got me wondering if I can expect to see good finishing with the Amigo to possibly save me refining with the FF?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Curley89 said:


> So how abrasive is Amigo?
> 
> My new cars paint was never detailed or corrected and after cutting I was planning on refining with Menzerna FF on a Lake Country HydroTech polishing pad then laying down Amigo with a Lake Country HydroTech Finishing pad. This has got me wondering if I can expect to see good finishing with the Amigo to possibly save me refining with the FF?


depends on the paint, if its soft jap then it can be abrasive enough for fiinal finishing, If its the red audi then wont really do anything on a finishing pad with it being hard paint. you can try menzerna with polish pad then menzerna on a the finishing pad followed by amigo, or after the menzerna and polish pad use Amigo on the polish pad followed by an application by hand.:thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> depends on the paint, if its soft jap then it can be abrasive enough for fiinal finishing, If its the red audi then wont really do anything on a finishing pad with it being hard paint. you can try menzerna with polish pad then menzerna on a the finishing pad followed by amigo, or after the menzerna and polish pad use Amigo on the polish pad followed by an application by hand.:thumb:


Yes that's what I meant, I should of made it clear I meant using the Amigo on the polishing pad. I haven't got the Amigo yet so thought I'd try my luck to see if anyone has used it for refining.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

what machine pad is best to use with Amigo?

(will be using a DAS6) and topping with Carnauba Wax

is CYC the only place that sells Amigo these days?

the idea is to mask/fill a new car when it arrives from dealer that they have prepped (if it needs it!)

car has medium paint


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's How to use prima amigo

Information found online, a quote from PRIMA themselves on amigo application. The question was regarding how to apply Prima Amigo.....


It depends on a few things... what need to be done, what kind of paint and what you feel like doing.

First know that Amigo is very forgiving so whichever application style you choose, you'll get great results and can't really mess anything up!*

For basic pre-wax light paint cleansing and mild filling/concealing of imperfections:
Amigo can be applied by hand, using any soft applicator such as a microfiber covered sponge (i.e. Skinny App or similar) or even a small piece of microfiber cloth. For this basic approach, you don't need to work it in and can just spread it on and remove. -OR-
Amigo can be applied by machine polisher using a soft black finishing pad. For this basic approach, you don't need to work it in and can just spread it on (at moderate speed, such as 4-5 on the PC) and remove.
For moderate paint cleansing and filling/concealing of imperfections:
Amigo can be applied by hand, using any soft applicator such as a microfiber covered sponge (i.e. Skinny App or similar) or even a small piece of microfiber cloth. In order to get the increased cleansing power, as well as the filling ability, work Amigo into the paint as you apply it- moving in up and down or side to side motions. The more you work it, the more it will do. -OR-
Amigo can be applied by machine polisher using a white polishing pad. Again, in order to get considerably increased cleansing power, as well as better filling ability, work Amigo into the paint, moving the polisher slowly and steadily around (at moderate speed, such as 4-5 on the PC).
For aggressive paint cleansing and filling/concealing of imperfections:
(note that as you move up this ladder, the increases in filling/concealing ability will start to plateau; the paint cleansing and polishing will continue to increase though)
Amigo can be applied by machine polisher using an orange pad. NOTE: Please be aware of your paint's softness at this level, as Amigo's previously "inactive" (inactive in the abrasive sense but not in the cleansing sense) abrasive particles are now being put to work. That said, Amigo and the orange pad is still a relatively non-aggressive polishing approach (i.e. less aggressive than Swirl and the orange pad). This is only a concern on super-soft paints such as BMW, Ferrari, and non-factory re-painted areas etc. Again, the more you work Amigo, the more you'll get out of it. At this level, Amigo will actually do some light abrading as well as it's usual work of deep cleansing and filling/concealing. I would still run the polisher at a moderate speed of 4-5, but it can vary depending on your paint and your technique.
In your particular case of black '97 Civic that you've described as "a mess," I would work it in well with at least the white pad, if not the orange pad. Work each section as long as you can (start with 2 minutes per section and see what that gets you).*

Of course, it also depends on how much time you want to spend on this. If you use Amigo with the white pad and move rather quickly, you'll still see some very decent results with very little time. The more time you spend with Amigo, the more it will give you. I'd do a nice sized test spot on the hood to figure out how much it will take to get how far with the improvement.

Most of all, have fun! (and yes, please do post pictures... I think this will be a fun before/after project!)*

-Heather

PS- I'm writing this before my coffee so I hope it makes sense!

Last edited by deegan1979; 18-02-2013 at*10:49 PM.

**


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

It does contain abrasives as cheeky sais, only really become active at higher speeds tho


----------

